# Water coming over transom



## whitetailhntr (May 5, 2018)

Why did they make the transom so low on boats like this? I have water coming in when running full throttle. Is there a solution to this problem.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott F (May 5, 2018)

Does the water splash in or pour over the back? Is the water line below the transom when running? Do you have too much weight in the back of the boat? Is the nose of the boat pointed way up in the air or does the boat run level? We need more information before a solution can be given.


----------



## richg99 (May 5, 2018)

For some reason, a lot of boats were built with a short shafted motor in mind. When you have a short shafted motor, you need a shorter transom. So, the engineers designed in a "splash well" to handle the excess water you'd get when backing down. 

Most splash wells that I have seen have drain holes built into them. The water rushes in, but then drains right back out.

However, if you have water coming in while you are moving forward, then as Scott F pointed out, something is wrong in Denmark, or at least, in your boat. More info in necessary.


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 11, 2018)

Your motor is too far down.. try raising it so the cavitation plate is even with the bottom of the boat.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## earl60446 (May 12, 2018)

richg99 said:


> For some reason, a lot of boats were built with a short shafted motor in mind. When you have a short shafted motor, you need a shorter transom. So, the engineers designed in a "splash well" to handle the excess water you'd get when backing down.
> 
> Most splash wells that I have seen have drain holes built into them. The water rushes in, but then drains right back out.
> 
> However, if you have water coming in while you are moving forward, then as Scott F pointed out, something is wrong in Denmark, or at least, in your boat. More info in necessary.



Rich
I do not think he has a splashwell, although it does sorta look like it in the picture. It is just a low transom built for a short shafted motor, looks like there might be a long shaft motor on it. I would not think that would cause water over the back though. Like a poster said, too much weight in back. I had a low transom fiberglass boat, never will have a low transom boat again. Water was often coming in.

Tim


----------



## richg99 (May 12, 2018)

Yep, in an earlier life, I had a boat with the "cut-out" transom. Every time I backed down, water came in. Not discounting my too large butt/weight...the design seemed to ask for water to come inside of the hull.

Never again for this old codger. I want all of the height that I can get for my transoms.


----------



## Crazyboat (May 12, 2018)

What they said, when @WOT see where your anti cavitation plat is, if it rides on the waters surface good, if just a tick below not too bad, if you can't see it you need to raise her up a bit.


----------



## KMixson (May 12, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> What they said, when @WOT see where your anti cavitation plat is, if it rides on the waters surface good, if just a tick below not too bad, if you can't see it you need to raise her up a bit.



This is it. It looks to be an inch too low from what I can see in the picture. It may be pushing a bow wave above the cavitation plate at WOT. A picture looking from the side would be easier to judge the correct height to set the engine.


----------



## Bateman (May 14, 2018)

KMixson said:


> Crazyboat said:
> 
> 
> > What they said, when @WOT see where your anti cavitation plat is, if it rides on the waters surface good, if just a tick below not too bad, if you can't see it you need to raise her up a bit.
> ...



Yep. Engine is too low. 15" transom works fine if setup right.


----------



## turbotodd (May 18, 2018)

If you're getting water coming up over the transom while under way, the motor's mounted too low. Water will run up the leg and over the transom. Raise the motor and the problem should go away-and you'll likely pick up quite a bit of top speed to boot


----------

